# Toll Road Payment



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

I drove my hire car from Caldas da Rainha to Tomar on 5th May which incurred a ticketed toll fee which I paid there and then and electronic toll charges of 1.87 Euros. I paid the 1.87 Euros at the Post Office in Lisbon on my departure date of 8th May, however charges for the 6th May which would be a similar amount were not available. I did get a receipt from the PO as proof of payment so I have tried but what happens now? Will I be pursued by the car hire firm who by the way did not offer the toll management system on collection. I'm worried as they have my credit card details which was used to secure the car hire - I've no problem with paying what I owe but not a fine. Any and all thoughts or comments welcome?.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Have sent you a PM.


----------

